# Meet Murphy & Cooper



## lhoock (Jan 7, 2018)

We brought the boys home yesterday. After a 4 hour drive, which they handled extremely well, they played, indoors and out. Finally settling down for bed, in their new surroundings at about 8:30pm and slept til 5am! Needless to say, our lives have changed dramatically, for the better!:smile2


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

OMG!!! I can’t handle this much cuteness! Congrats on your new additions.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations and Welcome! Murphy and Cooper are adorable!
Have fun and enjoy your two boys.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

How exciting! Thanks for the adorable photo. Looking forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

My gosh that is a basket full of cuteness. Congrats on your new babies. I am sitting here chuckling about how exhausted you are going to be hehehe.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Super cute boys!


----------



## lhoock (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks everyone! The boys are doing well!


----------



## FutureHavMom (Oct 17, 2017)

They're so cute!!! And you're so brave for getting two!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh they are so cute! You are going to have your hands full!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

They are soooo adorable! Good for you for being so brave and getting two at once What fun for you and how nice for the two of them! I have definitely contemplated it but worried it may be too much what with the grooming. Hopefully in a couple of years I’ll get another one. . .


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Soooo cute. You're going to be busy!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

They are just too cute!


----------



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

They are adorable. Which is Murphy and which is Cooper?


----------



## lhoock (Jan 7, 2018)

Murphy is the sable, Cooper is the gray & White .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lhoock said:


> Murphy is the sable, Cooper is the gray & White .


They are both adorable, but they both appear to be sables. The undercoat is just a different color on each!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

All I could think of was "Twice the Happiness. Double the Trouble!" LOL I bet they are a hoot to watch.


----------



## lhoock (Jan 7, 2018)

They are a lot of fun. Very good boys. And you are correct they are both sable. They are our first havanese so l’m new to all the different colors 😊 I’ll post pictures when I figure out how.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lhoock said:


> They are a lot of fun. Very good boys. And you are correct they are both sable. They are our first havanese so l'm new to all the different colors &#128522; I'll post pictures when I figure out how.


Yay! Can't wait to see more of your cuties!


----------



## lhoock (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, they are adorable!!! <3


----------



## lhoock (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks😊


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

They are growing fast! Take lots of pictures before it's too late! All of a sudden, you'll have dogs instead of puppies!


----------



## lhoock (Jan 7, 2018)

You’re right😊


----------

